# Explosion at Kabul Airport NATO APOD



## The_Falcon (11 Dec 2013)

One of the few stories not full of misinformation and hyperbole about what happened this morning http://www.nytimes.com/2013/12/12/world/asia/bomb-explodes-outside-kabul-airport.html?_r=0 .  Only the bomber died, but as the article said, it could have been much much worse.  Fun way to wrap up a night shift


----------



## PuckChaser (11 Dec 2013)

Doesn't surprise me, KAIA North is a sketchy entrance, and also very busy.


----------

